# 2022 - NFTS MA Directing Documentary



## showtlove (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi There, 


Has anyone applied for this?


----------



## lizardinlondon (Jun 8, 2021)

I applied!


----------



## showtlove (Jun 8, 2021)

Have you heard anything?


----------



## lizardinlondon (Jun 8, 2021)

Just heard late last week that I have been offered an interview. After that, there is a workshop round to further sift out the candidates. Have you?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 8, 2021)

Be sure to add your Applications to our database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2022)

We're interviewing NFTS admissions next week if you have any questions for them. 






						Input needed - What questions do you have for the National School of Film and Television (NFTS) Admissions department?
					

Big announcement: on Monday, January 17, FilmSchool.org will interview the National School of Film and Television, one of the United Kingdom's premiere film schools! For an idea of what this interview series has to offer, take a look at our interview with the American Film Institute (AFI)...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2022)

Our interview with NFTS admissions is now up. 














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews



















 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 2)


					Exclusively for our Supporting Members, this is the second part of our 2 hour interview with the NFTS Admissions team. 

FilmSchool.org is 100% advertisement free so without our Supporting Members, in-depth articles and interviews like this one would not be possible. Supporting Members also...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Comments: 1
Category: Supporting Member Exclusives


----------

